# PR státusz / re-apply



## pickwick (2014 Június 5)

Kedves Fórumozók,
a segítségeteket kérném. Röviden a történetem: még 2oo6-ban adtam be a kérelmemet Skilled Worker Class-ban, és meg is kaptam a vízumot a következő évben. (Hozzáteszem, hogy a barátomhoz mentem ki, aki már régóta kanadai állampolgár és a kapcsolatunk 2ooo-ben kezdődött - sokat jöttem-mentem előtte is turista vízummal).
Szóval 2oo7- augusztusától éltem és dolgoztam is Ontarioban a PR státuszommal. Aztán 2oo9-ben hazajöttem megszervezni az esküvőnket, és miután itthon össze is házasodtunk, 2oo9. októberében együtt újra kimentünk. CSakhogy a házzasságunk megromlott - hát igen, nem bírtunk ki házasságban egy évet sem, és itthon már lezajlott a válás is.
A lényeg, hogy hazajöttem 2o1o-ben, és 2o12-ben le is járt a PR kártyám.
Most viszont újra szeretném beadni és új párommal kint élni. Én lennék a fő kérvényező, mert nekem lenne több pontom, viszont nem tudom, hogy esetleg hátrány lenne, hogy hagytam elévülni a dolgot. 
Van/volt tapasztalata valakinek újra kérvényezésben?


----------



## Pandora's Box (2014 Június 5)

pickwick írta:


> Kedves Fórumozók,
> a segítségeteket kérném. Röviden a történetem: még 2oo6-ban adtam be a kérelmemet Skilled Worker Class-ban, és meg is kaptam a vízumot a következő évben. (Hozzáteszem, hogy a barátomhoz mentem ki, aki már régóta kanadai állampolgár és a kapcsolatunk 2ooo-ben kezdődött - sokat jöttem-mentem előtte is turista vízummal).
> Szóval 2oo7- augusztusától éltem és dolgoztam is Ontarioban a PR státuszommal. Aztán 2oo9-ben hazajöttem megszervezni az esküvőnket, és miután itthon össze is házasodtunk, 2oo9. októberében együtt újra kimentünk. CSakhogy a házzasságunk megromlott - hát igen, nem bírtunk ki házasságban egy évet sem, és itthon már lezajlott a válás is.
> A lényeg, hogy hazajöttem 2o1o-ben, és 2o12-ben le is járt a PR kártyám.
> ...




Kedves "*pickwick*",
Egy próbát megér itt "kopogtatni", olvassa az "alcímeket" is:

Angolul:
http://www.canadainternational.gc.ca/hungary-hongrie/offices-bureaux/services.aspx?lang=eng

*Magyarul:*
http://www.canadainternational.gc.ca/hungary-hongrie/offices-bureaux/services.aspx?lang=hun

Ha jól gondolom, az e-mail ingyen van 
Üdv: _Pandora's Box_


----------



## pickwick (2014 Június 6)

Pandora's Box írta:


> Kedves "*pickwick*",
> Egy próbát megér itt "kopogtatni", olvassa az "alcímeket" is:
> 
> Angolul:
> ...



Köszönöm kedves Pandora's Box.

Kíváncsi lennék, ha Ön lenne a bevándorlási ügyintézője az 'aktámnak', hogyan döntene…


----------



## szocske42 (2014 Június 7)

En csak azt neznem, tortent-e barmilyen szabalytalansag, torvenysertes a legutobbi eljarasnal.


----------



## Kitti32 (2014 Június 11)

pickwick írta:


> Kedves Fórumozók,
> a segítségeteket kérném. Röviden a történetem: még 2oo6-ban adtam be a kérelmemet Skilled Worker Class-ban, és meg is kaptam a vízumot a következő évben. (Hozzáteszem, hogy a barátomhoz mentem ki, aki már régóta kanadai állampolgár és a kapcsolatunk 2ooo-ben kezdődött - sokat jöttem-mentem előtte is turista vízummal).
> Szóval 2oo7- augusztusától éltem és dolgoztam is Ontarioban a PR státuszommal. Aztán 2oo9-ben hazajöttem megszervezni az esküvőnket, és miután itthon össze is házasodtunk, 2oo9. októberében együtt újra kimentünk. CSakhogy a házzasságunk megromlott - hát igen, nem bírtunk ki házasságban egy évet sem, és itthon már lezajlott a válás is.
> A lényeg, hogy hazajöttem 2o1o-ben, és 2o12-ben le is járt a PR kártyám.
> ...



Kedves Pickwick,

Olvass bele ebbe a forumba, itt hasonlo kerdesre valaszolt egy forumtag:

http://www.canadavisa.com/canada-immigration-discussion-board/pr-expiredcan-i-reapply-t153923.0.html

Udv,
Kitti


----------



## pickwick (2014 Július 9)

Kitti32 írta:


> Kedves Pickwick,
> 
> Olvass bele ebbe a forumba, itt hasonlo kerdesre valaszolt egy forumtag:
> 
> ...



Köszönöm, kedves Kitti!


----------



## pickwick (2014 Szeptember 13)

Sziasztok,

van közületek olyan, aki mostanában adta be, vagy szándékozik beadni SWF kategóriában a jelentkezését? 
Lenne pár kérdésem a 'fee payment form'-al kapcsolatban. Privát üzenetet is várok, köszönöm szépen!

Üdv,
pickwick


----------



## szocske42 (2014 Szeptember 14)

Nem hagy nyugodni, minek a roviditese lehet az SWF? Federal Skilled Worker franciasan osszecserelgetve?
Mindenesetre sok szerencset hozza!


----------



## pickwick (2014 Szeptember 15)

szocske42 írta:


> Nem hagy nyugodni, minek a roviditese lehet az SWF? Federal Skilled Worker franciasan osszecserelgetve?
> Mindenesetre sok szerencset hozza!



Megnyugtatasul: igen, hibaztam azzal az F betuvel, mert a vegere kerult, nem az elejére. Igazan koszonom az eszrevetelt.


----------



## szocske42 (2014 Szeptember 16)

Koszi 
Lesz egy kis valtozas a temporary worker es experience class vizumok kornyeken januartol, es aggodtam, nem-e azzal kapcsolatos, es valamirol lemaradtam.

Amugy kezdem azt gyanitani hogy Yoda azert beszel visszafele, mert francia. Es Merlinrol is azert gondoltak, hogy visszafele el az idoben, mert francia szorendet hasznalt.


----------



## pickwick (2014 Szeptember 21)

Szocske42,
szerinted ez igaz lehet? 

'Total received toward the overall cap: 3,510 of 25,000
Applications received toward the overall cap: 58 of 500 (as of September 12, 2014).'

innen: http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/skilled/complete-applications.asp


----------



## szocske42 (2014 Szeptember 22)

Ha a CIC mondja... 
Lehet, hogy mindenki kivar januarig, amikor indul az Express Entry?


----------



## pickwick (2014 Október 27)

pickwick írta:


> Szocske42,
> szerinted ez igaz lehet?
> 
> 'Total received toward the overall cap: 3,510 of 25,000
> ...



Friss: a 2174-es NOC betelt:

*Total received toward the overall cap: 5,223 of 25,000*

2174 Computer programmers and interactive media developers: 1,000 (Number of complete applications counted towards the 1,000 sub-cap )

Applications in the PhD stream:
Applications received toward the overall cap: *95 of 500 (as of October 3, 2014).*


----------



## Anthony71 (2015 Március 14)

Üdv,

Egy rendhagyó kérdés.
Általában mindenkinek a PR megszerzés,a legális kijutás a nehéz,a többi csak idő kérdése.
Nálam fontosabb volt a pénz keresés,Európában meg erre sokkal több lehetőség volt.

Lassan lejár a Pr-kártyám,az 5 év.
Ugye elég egzakt módon le van írva,mennyit kell az országban tartózkodni mind az állampolgárság megszerzéséhez,mind a Pr-státusz hosszabításához.

Én nem tartózkodtam eleget az országban.
Ezzel kapcsolatos kérdéseim:

-ha visszamegyek a kártya lejárata előtt,tudom még egyszer hosszabítani?(family member)
-ha megkapom másodikra,akkor is -ha a második 5 évből megvan az időm(azt hiszem az utolsó 4-évből 3-kell ott lenni)akkor beadhatom az állampolgársági kérelmet,vagy az csak az Első Pr-re érvényes?
Vagy ha ott élek életem végéig,mindig hosszabbíthatom,és sose leszek jogosult állampolgár lenni?

Ha lejár a PR,és az országon kivül-abroad-vgyok,akkor úgy tudom,"visszatérő"okmányt kell csináltatnom,aminek megszerzése szinte ugyanaz,mint az első vízumnak...azaz újra interjúk,papirok,fordítások...ezt kihagynám.

Minden tanácsot szivesen vennék,köszönettel.
A.


----------



## Irkafirka2014 (2015 Március 31)

Anthony71 írta:


> Üdv,
> 
> Egy rendhagyó kérdés.
> Általában mindenkinek a PR megszerzés,a legális kijutás a nehéz,a többi csak idő kérdése.
> ...



Én úgy tudom, hogy az elmúlt 5 évből 730 napot ha Kanadában töltöttél, akkor jogosult vagy az újításra.
Addog vagy PR-es amíg akarsz, az állampolgárság nem kötelező.
Csak arra figyelj, hogy mindig megfelelj a feltételeknek hogy megújítsd.
Van olyan ismerősöm aki 25 éve él itt PR-el. 
Persze nem magyar  különben kérte volna már az állampolgárságot.


*Appendix A: Residency obligation*

*Minimum residency obligations*

You *must meet* the residency obligation to obtain a Permanent Resident Card.


*If you have been a permanent resident for five (5) years or more*



you must have been physically present in Canada for a minimum of 730 days within the past five (5) years.
 
*If you have been a permanent resident for less than five (5) years*



you must show that you will be able to meet the minimum of 730 days of physical presence in Canada within five (5) years of the date you became a permanent resident. 
http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/information/applications/guides/5445ETOC.asp#appendixA


----------



## pickwick (2015 Április 1)

Egy gyors kerdes... hogyan bizonyitjatok, hogy megvan a min. 730 nap?
(Nekem megvan az elso 5 evben 830 napom, de csak a beutazasok idopontja van 'dokumentalva' az utlevelemben. Es eleg sokat jottem/mentem. pfff)


----------



## Irkafirka2014 (2015 Április 1)

pickwick írta:


> Egy gyors kerdes... hogyan bizonyitjatok, hogy megvan a min. 730 nap?
> (Nekem megvan az elso 5 evben 830 napom, de csak a beutazasok idopontja van 'dokumentalva' az utlevelemben. Es eleg sokat jottem/mentem. pfff)




Nem is tudom.. 
-paystub (szerintem ez a legjobb)
-telefonszámla
-bankkivonat
-repjegyek
-lakásszerződés, közüzemi számlák
-autóbiztosítás
-adópapír
-orvosi papírok

Szerintetek amikor lehúzzák a leolvasón az útlevelet (ki és be lépéskor) az megmarad?
Ha igen, akkor úgyis látják.


----------

